# NOW! Grain free -Petcurean - any reviews?



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I was buying food for the girls today and I came across one I hadn't noticed before called NOW!Grain free. It is from Petcurean Pet Nutrition from Canada.They also have 2 brands with grains, GO! and Summit (not sure if these were at store, i don't remember seeing them on any of the shelves or I may have tried them instead). This is the list of ingredients for the grain free one:

De-boned turkey, potato flour, pea, apple, whole dried egg, pea fibre, tomato, potato, flaxseed, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E) , natural flavors, salmon, de-boned duck, sun dried alfalfa, coconut oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), carrots, pumpkin, bananas, blueberries, cranberries, raspberries, blackberries, papaya, pineapple, grapefruit, lentil beans, broccoli, spinach, cottage cheese, alfalfa sprouts, dried kelp, flaxseed, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, lecithin, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, vitamins: ( vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vit. C), niacin, inositol, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, beta-carotene, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement) , minerals: (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), taurine, DL-methionine, L-Lysine, chicory root extract, lactobacillus acidophilus, lactobacillus casei, enterococcus faecium, bifido bacterium thermophilum, dried aspergillus niger fermentation extract, dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, yeast extract, yucca schidigera extract, marigold extract, garlic powderL-carnitine, dried rosemary.

It was more than I can afford but I took the bait and bought a bag ( $53 for 25 lbs (yikes))It states no grains,no rendered meats,no rendered oils, no animal by products, no glutens, no artificial flavors, ethoxyquin free, no BHA, BHT or Soy.

The girls seemed to really like it when I gave them a few bits alone and then mixed with their current food.I was just curious if anyone had tried and what the reviews were. I will not be able to keep them on it long term. I have even been toying with the idea of going back to a grain product even tough thee have been grain free for several years now, just due to cost.I was looking for a grain product and ended up spendign more rather than less....

There was also a product called Rotation (three bags in one set with different flavors to 'rotate' diet) which sounded interesting but it did have grain and was pretty pricey, too.

The girls just HAVE to become gainfullly employed or atleast do housework!Or they will be eating better than myself and my son.Really!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

One of the Berner breeders on another forum swears by it and is always singing its praises.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I've seen the brand, but haven't tried it. On the plus side, I like it for all those named ingredients they DON'T put in the formula. On the less than enticing side for me, there doesn't seem to be very much meat-based protein. Once the moisture is cooked out of the turkey, it weighs a lot less and may very well not be the #1 ingredient. Also not sold on the second ingredient being a flour. All that said, I would try feeding it before a lot of other foods on the market. These are just my personal preferences. I looked at the company's site and I was actually more interested in their grain-free small breed formula and didn't see any reason it couldn't be fed to any size dog.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

MyBentley said:


> I've seen the brand, but haven't tried it. On the plus side, I like it for all those named ingredients they DON'T put in the formula. On the less than enticing side for me, there doesn't seem to be very much meat-based protein. Once the moisture is cooked out of the turkey, it weighs a lot less and may very well not be the #1 ingredient. Also not sold on the second ingredient being a flour. All that said, I would try feeding it before a lot of other foods on the market. These are just my personal preferences. I looked at the company's site and I was actually more interested in their grain-free small breed formula and didn't see any reason it couldn't be fed to any size dog.



Agree with this entire post.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. The girls LOVE it so far,Maisie even went over to the food cabinet yesterday and sniffed and then looked at me, she has never done that before!still don't know how long I can buy it, but I hope they appreciate me!!!i still think about going back to grains. Maisie was licking just a little at her bottom and I brought her to the vet today and they expressed her...(you know what I mean) a bit of blood on one side, so a recheck in 2 weeks if nothing in between>Not sure if i should be adding more grain to maybe keep things moving better. it has been a couple of years since she had a rupture....so I am lucky in that respect, but just another worry!I get so crazy over the food issue, then I see dogs on the worst stuff and they seem fine, just with my luck it would be disasterous and then I'd feel horrible.I just couldn't decide on any other brand and gave in to this one.I really need to decide befor i get tot he store, it is so confusing and I end up there for an hour!Wish i could get some coupons and stay with it for longer....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm also starting to investigate this food. I agree with you, Marlene, that it isn't 100% perfect, but it is one of the only foods I've seen that has all of the ingredients that Bogey can handle. We have a holistic food store here in town that is run by an amazing woman, so I am going in this week to talk to her about some options.

I also agree that the small dog formula looks great, but it only comes in 10 pounds bag.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bumping up - any other thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My old border collie was fed GO! and I think it's by the same company and it was fantastic for him. No doubt it added years to his life when we started feeding him it at 10 yrs old. He had started to get really shaky legs, had anal gland problems more and more frequently, and was very quickly going downhill. Once he was eating GO! all of that disappeared and he lived another 5 years (when we thought we'd be saying goodbye soon at 10 yrs). The only reason Ranger doesn't get it is because he was eating the border collie's poop (only poop he'd eat) and I didn't want Ranger to start becoming a "self-contained unit", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for that information! I am going to meet with the holistic food store tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> One of the Berner breeders on another forum swears by it and is always singing its praises.


This breeder I referenced has fed the NOW food for several years. I'm going to give it a try and, hopefully, add it to the rotation of Fromm 4 star, Acana, and Innova.


----------



## sfalan (Apr 10, 2012)

*Now!*

I realize I'm coming to this party late, but here's my 2 cents on Now!
I tried all sorts of good brands of food but found that my girl's stools were always hit or miss. Enough to discuss it with the vet and test for giardia, but not so bad as to think there was any real danger. We eventaully settled on Innova and it was pretty reliable for keeping her regular, but not perfect. Three months ago I came agree the grain-free version of Now! and slowly switched her to that. It was perfect. Maybe all that matters is that she get grain-free, so perhaps a raw diet or the like would work. Still, I'm completely happy with Now! and just wanted to share this success. I am in no way connected to any company that makes or markets pet food.

My dog, Chloe, is about to turn 4 in a few weeks. She's completely healthy except for allergic reactions to some vaccines and an obsession with chasing the orange chuck-it ball.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Just wanted to add that the potato flour mentioned in the food ingredients is technically not a flour. My son suffers with Celiac disease (gluten allergy) and he can eat potato flour. I bake with it for him all the time. Just incase people thought it didn't make this food grain free.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many grain frees use potato. It's not a grain. We've used NOW and had good results. I would imagine the potato flour is used to bind the food into kibble.


----------

